# how do i put music on a samsung galaxy s3?



## kole208

Hey ocn I just got the Samsung galaxy s3 and I am lost on how to get music on here. I am so used to the luxury of iTunes and how easy it was. So what's the best way to put music on here and how? Thanks


----------



## nathris

Prepare to have your mind blown.

Step 1: Plug your S3 into your computer.
Step 2: Drag your music onto the device.
Step 3: Enjoy your music.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Hey ocn I just got the Samsung galaxy s3 and I am lost on how to get music on here. I am so used to the luxury of iTunes and how easy it was. So what's the best way to put music on here and how? Thanks


iTunes is a luxury? iTunes is a hurdle.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Prepare to have your mind blown.
> 
> Step 1: Plug your S3 into your computer. USB
> Step 2: Drag your music onto the device.
> Step 3: Enjoy your music.


yep this, my wife found it so simple, its just like using a USB drive


----------



## kole208

Should I download any of these music players people talk about? And if so which ones?


----------



## kole208

Also where should I download my Music?


----------



## Simca

Google Music does the job.

PlayerPro was good.

Amazon.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Prepare to have your mind blown.
> Step 1: Plug your S3 into your computer.
> Step 2: Drag your music onto the device.
> Step 3: Enjoy your music.


This.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> iTunes is a luxury? iTunes is a hurdle.


And this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Should I download any of these music players people talk about? And if so which ones?


You could use Doubletwist if you like iTunes. The PC interface is very similar to iTunes and will sync with the Android app. I personally use Poweramp. Playerpro is also pretty good.


----------



## kole208

Where should I download my music?


----------



## Phelan

One thing I do is keep ripped albumsin their original folders and drag the whole folder over, so all my music is nice and organized when I go through it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Where should I download my music?


do you mean like where to download your music from the Internet first?


----------



## snoogins

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> do you mean like where to download your music from the Internet first?


I mean like what website


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> do you mean like where to download your music from the Internet first?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean like what website
Click to expand...

there are numerous legal stores on the net, amazon is one example
http://www.amazon.com/MP3-Music-Download/b?ie=UTF8&node=163856011


----------



## kole208

Hey anotherbquick question but how do I update this phone currentlybitsbon 4.0.4?


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> iTunes is a luxury? iTunes is a hurdle.


Still better than HTC Sync









and yea for my HTC Incredible S its just mount as disk drive then just drag and drop.
HTC Sync is terrible


----------



## SwAeromotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Prepare to have your mind blown.
> 
> Step 1: Plug your S3 into your computer.
> Step 2: Drag your music onto the device.
> Step 3: Enjoy your music.


This seems like the way I would go, but in My Computer I don't see my phone or any of its drives. It charges my phone, but in all the setting I didn't find any option to possibly change USB setting from "charge" to "send data" or anything like that.

This should be easy, and I think I'm missing something simple, but I'm stuck!


----------



## Nilareon

Why the hell does this have 68 thousand views.

On topic: Google is a great problem solver for all your needs, including your legal/illegal needs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwAeromotion*
> 
> This seems like the way I would go, but in My Computer I don't see my phone or any of its drives. It charges my phone, but in all the setting I didn't find any option to possibly change USB setting from "charge" to "send data" or anything like that.
> 
> This should be easy, and I think I'm missing something simple, but I'm stuck!


I assume you have a Samsung Galaxy s2/3/4.... download the drivers from samsungs website...

Oh... and good way to see what the problem is when connecting devices...

Right click my computer -> Device manager.... and so on... look for problems, if one is a unrecognized device via usb then yo u know it's driver related.


----------



## Poulsen

Hey everyone.

I have just bought a Samsung Galaxy S3 as well, and I simply can't figure out, how to add files such as pictures and music from my comuter to the phone.
I have read several places, that you just plug in the phone to the computer, and then some kind of menu comes up, from where you can choose to add files. My problem is just, that the phone just charges, and I cant fint my phone on my computer, or in any other way connect the two so I can add files.. Anybody who can help? )


----------

